# Tabitha and babies



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Holy smokes! Look at the size of that doeling! Spirit and Oreo...


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Adorable! They look like they are almost as big as her! She is one amazing goat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Striking markings too!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:shock: :shocked: That is one big baby for that lil momma!! Holy moly! :shock: :shocked:


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Both of them are HUGE!! :shocked:

Beautiful!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Texaslass said:


> Both of them are HUGE!! :shocked:
> 
> I'm sorry, but I can't help but ask this: did you feed mama grain throughout pregnancy?? Just curious....


No. This was a total surprise pregnancy. We didn't even know she was pg until she went into labor yesterday! The only buck on the place at the time she would have gotten pg was a BOER! I'll be honest that I was in a panic yesterday and terrified I would lose mama. I totally expected to lose any babies, but was praying to save my Tabitha. Can't believe she delivered with little problem. There is a thread on here about it... http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/ummmm-tabitha-160606/


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Sorry, I edited it b/c I saw your other goats, and they all look so healthy that I was sure you would know all about that kind of stuff. 
I'm really glad she made it, congratulations!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Pictures from today


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

my goodness those kiddies are CUTE!!! they'll be bigger than momma in no time!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> my goodness those kiddies are CUTE!!! they'll be bigger than momma in no time!


Yes, they will! Tab has free choice hay right now...mix of alfalfa and grass. She gets a grain mix (3 parts each oats, corn, alfalfa pellets and 1 part BOSS) with a handful of calf manna. Water, free choice of course and loose minerals. Do I need to be doing anything more for her? These babies are gonna wear her down fast.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just keep close watch of her condition and adjust feed as necessary.

Love the markings on the kids!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgoodness that doeling is HUGE, I just can't get over it!! My mouth dropped :shocked: when I saw the updated pics!!

Really drives home how lucky you were!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Aw, they're adorable!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Omgoodness that doeling is HUGE, I just can't get over it!! My mouth dropped :shocked: when I saw the updated pics!!
> 
> Really drives home how lucky you were!


I know, right?! Shocks me every time I go out there and see her! Told hubby that unfortunately neither of these get to stay here....well, maybe the boy as a wether and buck companion. He will absolutely HAVE to be wethered before he ever leaves here. I would hate for someone to buy him thinking mini and have him throw humongous kids like his sister is! The girl is going to be too big for a mini and too small for a full size.:-( She just isn't going to work in our breeding program (what there is of one LOL)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Too bad...she is adorable....
That'd be awful if someone thought mini and got big kids  Yeah, I'd wether!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

In a few months they're gonna have to SQUEEZE under there just to nurse! .
congrats again on the kids, you and your goat were definitely lucky....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

A few months??? I'm thinking a couple weeks they are gonna have problems nursing! hehehe I do have someone interested in the doeling and would take her as a bottle baby even....so torn...I want to see her grow at least for a while. But....it would solve the problem of her being too much for Tab to continue nursing...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Would they send you updates if you tell them there is a huge community online that wants to see her grow?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm sure they would. I hate selling my babies! :mecry: I traded her one of my doelings for "renting" her ND buck.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:thumb: Good deal...I love to barter


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I told her $30 for a bottle baby. She jumped right on it...should have asked for more....darn it. LOL She can't pick her up til the 26th tho. That shouldn't be a problem, should it? Give the little one a good start on mama's milk. But how hard will it be to transition to a bottle? Wouldn't be too hard, would it? We'll probably milk Tabitha then since she'll only have one baby on her after that.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Holy [email protected]!!! Those kids are two days old??? If it wasn't for the birthing pictures in the Ummm...Tabitha? post, I would not believe those came out of her! :dazed: Thank goodness everyone's okay. No more Boer boyfriends, okay Tabitha?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep. Monster babies. ..we got lucky


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

kccjer said:


> Yes, they will! Tab has free choice hay right now...mix of alfalfa and grass. She gets a grain mix (3 parts each oats, corn, alfalfa pellets and 1 part BOSS) with a handful of calf manna. Water, free choice of course and loose minerals. Do I need to be doing anything more for her? These babies are gonna wear her down fast.


Quite honestly? I think I would lose the oats and corn in favor of straight alfalfa pellets. Tabitha is going to need all the help she can get to raise these two monster kids! The more you can raise her condition now while they are still young the better she will fare in the long run.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She picks the alfalfa pellets out and leaves them. LOL The big girl is only going to be on her for a couple weeks. The lady I traded one of my ND doelings to for buck service is wanting her. I didn't ask enough money tho cause she agreed immediately to the price I gave. LOL I debated pretty hard on giving her up this early, but she isn't going to stay here anyway so might as well be sooner than later. I'll make sure she keeps us all updated so we know how this big girl is doing. She has a couple of Nubian bucklings that she is thinking of breeding to.... I keep telling her to join our community but she hasn't yet. She's very new to goats and is jumping in with both feet. LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't see how after much longer than two weeks those kids will fit under her!! At least she's going to someone you know.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Some more pics. That little buckling is gorgeous!!! Little girl kept popcorning in and out of pics

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Some more...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

soooo pretty!!! still can't believe how big they are compared to mom.....


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

They are beautiful, Carmen! I cannot get over how big the doeling is, though! You are going to have to put Tabitha on the milking stand so she can nurse until she goes to her new home. :laugh:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Today little girl is suppose to be going to a new home

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nap time

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is so cute....really she is


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

kccjer said:


> She picks the alfalfa pellets out and leaves them. LOL The big girl is only going to be on her for a couple weeks. The lady I traded one of my ND doelings to for buck service is wanting her. I didn't ask enough money tho cause she agreed immediately to the price I gave. LOL I debated pretty hard on giving her up this early, but she isn't going to stay here anyway so might as well be sooner than later. I'll make sure she keeps us all updated so we know how this big girl is doing. She has a couple of Nubian bucklings that she is thinking of breeding to.... I keep telling her to join our community but she hasn't yet. She's very new to goats and is jumping in with both feet. LOL


Ahh, I see. Well, that won't work then, will it? :laugh: I know you don't like selling your kids, but the sooner she goes the less attached you will be to her. She is a gorgeous kid out of your favorite doe and it's going to be hard enough to not get attached as it is.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nope, doesn't work very well. LOL Due to nasty wind and blowing dust yesterday, little girl is still here. They are coming to pick her up tonight tho. Hubby is going to dehorn her and the 2 nubians that these people have. He'll show them how on one and then talk the lady's hubby thru the other 2 so he knows how to do it. I really hate selling does but this one just won't work in my breeding program and that means she needs to go...sooner the better. I've got another that's going to the sale barn soon cause I'm just not happy with her (one I took in trade for something else and she's just not "special" enough LOL) I'm very happy with Cinn and Nutmeg's little girls tho! They are going to be pretty nice I'm thinking.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I know how that goes. Good deal on Cinnamon and Nutmeg's doesling! That is great!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Well, little girl got disbudded and left for her new home last night. :tear: Her new owner has promised to send pictures of her as she grows. Soooo....on a good note, we'll start milking Tabitha tonight and I'll get to taste ND milk for the 1st time!! :clap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It's funny how some are harder to see go than others.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Geez she is a big girl , lol. Sounds like she got a great home and at least you will get to see pictures of her now and then  Wow , Tabitha was certainly lucky to have had her with no problems and the buckling for that matter. He has some gorgeous color on him  Yeah , wethering him is a must . At least he will have momma Tab to himself for a while , and a free ticket to the milk bar uninterrupted  Could you imagine the little guy nursing and this big shadow hovering behind him and a tiny squeaky voice saying "no , that's my milky , you move over" :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

:slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor: Can't imagine with how big she was that it would be a small squeaky voice and that she wouldn't have just shoved him out of they way! You know how mean big sisters can be!! hehe


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh man , just the thought of it is cracking me up :slapfloor:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Poor little guy probably would go airborne if big sis pushed him outta 
the way , lolol :ROFL:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

:ROFL: You're really getting into that picture, aren't ya? Can you imagine how the poor little guy would feel? :dazed: And then poor Tab....MOOOOMMMMM SHE pushed me!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I had a imported long hair GSD that I loved , her name was Yola.
She wasn't here ten minutes , she broke my bird bath , one agility jump and a toy , lolol. She was so much bigger then the other ones that came with her and they were all the same age . In fact I think she was a month younger , lolol. Too funny


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Carmen that doeling was just so precious! How did you like the Nigerian milk?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Erica, tonight will be the first time we've ever milked one of them. I'll let you know tomorrow! LOL That baby was so sweet....she was friendly and "popcorned" all over the place. I'm going to miss her a lot. I already got a video and a pic of her in her new home tho. And...she's popcorning all over the place there too! Not wanting to take a bottle yet tho so Taylor is gonna have to work a little on that one


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:ROFL: Makes me think of a group of chicks we had....one was huge compared to the others...DH called him "the big dumb kid" .... :lol:


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> soooo pretty!!! still can't believe how big they are compared to mom.....


I'm still stunned, too! Her kids are as big as my pygmy's baby was at several *months*!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Well, they weren't suppose to come out that big. Of course, they weren't suppose to be here until May either which is when all the other ND's are due! She must have felt left out since the big goats got to have "fun" and she didn't. Little stinker! I'm just so happy it turned out all right. It could have been a train wreck for sure.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oreo in her new home. The corgi is her new best friend. Oreo spilled the dog food and the corgi was trying to clean it up while oreo "nursed" lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

soooo cute!!!! I really do love her markings!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , she's even bigger then the dog , lolol She is such a pretty doe !
Just have to say though , this picture gives me chills . Im sure the dog is fine or else the owners wouldn't have let them together if the dog wasn't fond of sharing. But , you know what I mean…..


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah...I know what you mean. I keep thinking the same thing

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

